# TH400 shifter - console Hurst or B&M swap-out ques



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

How hard is it to change out the center console TH4000 floor shifter with a B&M or Hurst kit? 

This guy :willy: has limited time, skill set and tools . . .

Haven't looked at taking the actual center console out from between the seats, but what kind of mods are needed to carpet etc., if I was to do this?

And if anyone knows a guy/shop in Mass. that works on GTO's and is good, I'd love the contact information to have in my back pocket. . .

Thanks fellas and learning a lot about my "new" '69.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Not that hard to do, requires some rough fitting of the new shifter, i had to raise the base around a half inch with shims cut from half inch metal conduit. I adapted to use the stock GM cable also as the B&M cable is way too long. Heres a link to a previous post.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/adapt-aftermarket-shifter-66697/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What I've found over the past 35+ years driving GTO's with TH400 and dualgate/stock shifters: Leaving the car in 'Drive' and letting the trans shift on its own is the best approach for speed and reliability. The Dual Gate is more of a gimmick, if anything (albeit a well made and attractive one). The column shift GTO's are just as quick as the dual gate ones. And I've found that aftermarket shifters are always inferior in quality to the Hurst or otherwise stock OEM stuff. (Mr Gasket, etc.) Short version: no performance gain changing out shifters on an otherwise stock car.


----------



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

Thx guys. Not really looking for performance improvement - just want something cooler looking! I know, I know. . .


----------

